# I officially did it! I have a case #.



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I cannot wait for this roller coaster ride to be over!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

prunus said:


> I cannot wait for this roller coaster ride to be over!


*Congratulations on your finally having filed!*


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Congratulations on your finally having filed!*


Thank you! It's long overdue. I didn't think ex would ever cooperate. He finally did and things are finally moving along.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats. It is a ride, sometimes good sometimes bad. Try to keep calm and focused when it gets tough.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

prunus said:


> Thank you! It's long overdue. I didn't think ex would ever cooperate. He finally did and things are finally moving along.


Good for you! Onward and upward!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I haven't read your threads, so I don't know your story, but you seem really happy, so congrats!


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I am a million times happier since the official split in early fall. So are the kids!


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

And, that quickly, it's officially over!


----------

